# XP Pro will not install on Boot Camp partition



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

OS X Leopard 10.5

Huge hard disk, 300 GB We want to give XP Pro 56 GB

Rest is the iMac's

It had Boot Camp, got that set up, printed the directions and tips, got good XP OEM disk (according to Apple techs that was what was needed minimum) and ran BC to make the Windows partition. It makes it just fine, it restarts OK, XP setup starts up just great, the screen comes up with the partition info....I select the *Bootcamp* partition like the directions say....but, there isn't any option to format the Partition like there is supposed to be....it goes right onto copying files and when done, it restarts and says "Disk error"

Anyone that could help with this?

There are no other users logged on or anything....


----------



## SACViper (Jun 15, 2009)

After Bootcamp starts installing windows when it comes to Hardisk formating option, format the drive with NTFS and dont do quick format make it normal NTFS format and that will do.


----------



## SACViper (Jun 15, 2009)

Dont use unattended windows installation disk, use normal windows installation CD.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

The problem is, that the formatting option for the Bootcamp partition is not offered at all...
The partition was set to size by Bootcamp, and it says to restart....

The normal XP setup runs and the partitions are *shown* and I select the Bootcamp one to install XP to.....that part is all good.

The XP install starts up, and it copies the files, to 100 per cent....it says it will restart...I don't touch anything, and it has only "Disk Error" on the black screen.

No matter how long it sits, nothing happens. The XP CD is brand new, no scratches, and we have tried 2 of them, the same, good quality store bought XP Full OEM's so I am scratching my head....

I have removed the partition as it says in the tips step by steps in case of a problem....and it removed OK, back to one main Mac hard disk etc.

Then started all over again....same result, we don't get any option to *format the Bootcamp partition...it just goes right past that and into copying files!!!!* After it finishes copying files, it restarts, and I get the error.

I've installed XP tons of times, and it should spot that the partition needs to be formatted for Windows....it's like it is already, but that can't be....it was just created in Bootcamp and I am following the directions exactly- it says the new partition must be formatted during XP setup (NTFS or FAT,, there is a choice, I have to have at least 55 GB ) I think this would indicate an un-formatted Windows partition since it is not booting, that is what the Bootcamp tips sheets say anyway.

But, they don't have any info about what to do--only what should happen.


----------



## SACViper (Jun 15, 2009)

Are you using RAID hardrive ? you need to enable RAID during windows xp installation


----------



## SACViper (Jun 15, 2009)

"The normal XP setup runs and the partitions are *shown* and I select the Bootcamp one to install XP to.....that part is all good." Its not at all good, Here is the problem dont select the partition as it is you have to format hardrive again. press 'L' to format drive then the next screen you will see "Format the drive using NTFS" this will surely work. I have experimented with my mac and windows works.

Regards


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I'm definitely aware that the new *partition* needs to be formatted by the XP installer, I've said that already in my posts....

What I do not want to do, is format the hard drive.... if you *meant* partition, then yes, I agree, and I will do it once more and keep an eye out for "press L to format....."

I definitely want to get the partition formatted but I did not see anything about pressing a key to format any partition---- there isn't anything at all about it before you get to the partiton information screen- and as soon as I select the Bootcamp one, it rushes right into copying files.... There IS NOT anything said about formatting, but, I will go slower and look carefully once more. The Mac is 45 miles away and I am going there in about a week so will post back what I come up with, thanks!


----------

